# Free stuff



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

Qobuz is offering free downloads of 21 recordings here.

Anything good?


----------



## larold (Jul 20, 2017)

A lot of Philippe Herreweghe and his period orchestra. Some people may find a lack of romantic weight in his musicmaking; the sound will be terrific.


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

I downloaded the Nielsen. So far, so good.


----------



## tortkis (Jul 13, 2013)

Portamento said:


> Qobuz is offering free downloads of 21 recordings here.
> 
> Anything good?


Thank you, I didn't have any of them but they look very good. Herreweghe's Beethoven and Schubert seem interesting based on his recordings of Bach and some Renaissance composers I have. Gade's violin sonatas album is wonderful. Though not classical, Noel Mcghie is very nice.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

I downloaded a handful. I quite like the Buxtehude and the Nielsen.


----------



## Alina (Mar 28, 2020)

I'm sorry, I think the link is broken? I tired but nothing happened


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

Thanks, Portamento. The two Hillier recordings were ones I'd never got round to. (Plus I downloaded all the other classical stuff too, because why not)


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

No problem. This'll be the first time African rumba enters my collection. Papa Wemba ain't so bad!


----------



## BlackAdderLXX (Apr 18, 2020)

Thank you for posting this. Beethoven and Schubert are who I'm trying to learn more about right now. Does anyone have any insight into Herreweghe they could offer a new guy? I really like Harnoncourt and ended up buying his Beethoven cycle. I found Hogwood enjoyable as well.


----------



## classical yorkist (Jun 29, 2017)

BlackAdderLXX said:


> Thank you for posting this. Beethoven and Schubert are who I'm trying to learn more about right now. Does anyone have any insight into Herreweghe they could offer a new guy? I really like Harnoncourt and ended up buying his Beethoven cycle. I found Hogwood enjoyable as well.


Herreweghe favours a HIP approach and is one of the most famous exponents. He sure likes a swift tempo. I think he's excellent. I listened to one of those Schubert sets that are free and it was great. Download those Beethoven and Schubert sets from Qobuz.


----------



## BlackAdderLXX (Apr 18, 2020)

classical yorkist said:


> Herreweghe favours a HIP approach and is one of the most famous exponents. He sure likes a swift tempo. I think he's excellent. I listened to one of those Schubert sets that are free and it was great. Download those Beethoven and Schubert sets from Qobuz.


Thanks. I appreciate the reply. And I did download them. Going to listen in a bit when I can focus on it.


----------



## BachIsBest (Feb 17, 2018)

It's not available in my country.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

BachIsBest said:


> It's not available in my country.


Just register with a USA zipcode (e.g. 77001).

EDIT: or can't you access the site at all?


----------



## Shosty (Mar 16, 2020)

Thanks a lot for this, I downloaded most of them. :tiphat:


----------

